# anyone can help me with RPCS3 please(persona 5)



## NoNAND (Jan 20, 2018)

i think you know my laptop specs right.
gtx 1060 3gb i6700hq
16gb ddr4 2133hmz ram and a 1 tbh hdd
i am trying to run persona game on this machine via that emulator.
well the game is somewhat playable but it feels and looks awful.
the title screen audio stutters and freezes for like each second(this happens also during cutscenes)
when walking around i get 15-20fps
this is so bad. would any of you guys help me fix this if there is any fix for it.
there should be something like the fence skip hack for cemu right?
i got the latest build and it is nice that it shows you when the game is loading or compiling shader cache. is it possible to play this at 30fps


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 21, 2018)

What do your settings look like? Post screenshots of the CPU and GPU settings page, and we may be able to help.

However, you're using a laptop, and it's not going to perform anywhere near as well as a desktop CPU would from the same, or earlier, era. For example, the i5 3570k (which released in 2012, 3 years before your CPU) performs something like 15% faster than your laptop CPU and it barely gets 20-30fps with Persona 5.


----------



## NoNAND (Jan 21, 2018)

here the screenshots


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 21, 2018)

Settings look fine. At best, you could uncheck "Low SPU thread priority" as that doesn't do anything for i7's. 

At that point, I'd say the issue is just your laptop CPU not being powerful enough to get stable framerates, so you'll either have to deal with choppy gameplay or not bother with RPCS3


----------



## NoNAND (Jan 21, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Settings look fine. At best, you could uncheck "Low SPU thread priority" as that doesn't do anything for i7's.
> 
> At that point, I'd say the issue is just your laptop CPU not being powerful enough to get stable framerates, so you'll either have to deal with choppy gameplay or not bother with RPCS3


Or hopefully wait and see what will happen. Probablg it will be optimised one day to run smoothly


----------

